# Small Respirator - Lee Valley



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

I own a MSA respirator, have a dust collector, and air filter, however, I wold be more inclined to use my MSA if I didn't have to strap it over my head and mess with my glasses.

What you guys think of this?:

Respirators - RESP-O-RATOR JR. DUST RESPIRATOR

Forgive the Lee Valley reference...I meant Hartville tool. Thanks for bringing this error to my attention.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like you could get a part in the next Godzilla movie.


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2015)

I think that is worth a try ... it seems to be reasonably priced.

BTW ... why did you put "Lee Valley" in the title of your thread ?  I don't see the connectioin .


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 9, 2015)

You asked "What you guys think of this?".  I am a guy, so I guess I'm qualified!!  :biggrin:

What I think is you shouldn't bother with it.  I've read enough of your posts to have developed a sense that budget isn't a big issue for you in your equipment purchases.  If I'm wrong about that, then I'm sorry but I still think you shouldn't bother with it.  I think you should wear a face shield when turning and that device will be a fog machine inside a faceshield.  

If I'm right about the budget thing then I think you should be looking at the all in one solutions (helmet, face shield and air filtration) solutions from 3M or Trend.  A 3M Airstream or a Trend Airshield Pro might work for you.

If you really just want the half mask type solution, you might switch to a 3M style mask.  I wear one while working with resins and the headband design makes it easy to put on / take off over my glasses (and I have a big head).  YMMV.

Of course, all the above is just what I think.  And those thoughts are worth every penny you paid for them.:wink:

Ed


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Ed. I do have the budget...but it doesn't look comfortable to wear.
BTW, had many family member live in Parkland.

Thanks for the advice. Probably the way to go!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Tony - The helmets do look clunky.  When you first put one on it might feel clunky and uncomfortable.  It did for me and I almost didn't buy it.  But I got used to mine pretty quickly.  Most turners I know had the same experience, but there were a few that just couldn't stand the things and never got used to them.  

I've gotten to the point where I wear mine for all my woodworking (not just turning).  My shop doesn't have A/C and the breeze inside the helmet seems to make me feel cooler.

Ed


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the original Resp O Rator and love it.  

*Resp-O-Rator With Mouthpiece | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop

It isn't at all uncomfortable to wear (I don't need the nose clip, I just "shut off" my nose internally with the soft palate.)  This one looks like a simpler version with only one filter as apposed to the two filters on the original.  One advantage of the original, is that you can just spit out the mouthpiece and it hangs around your neck until you need it again.  The smaller one you would have to set down somewhere.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh that looks so uncomfortable as heck. Pinch the nose and have a pacifier hanging out your mouth. No thanks. I would wear a nusance mask before that. They have the ones with the vent holes in front if you have glasses. If you have your dust collection system working well then you do not have an extreme case of dust. But if the line of defense from dust is at your face then there are way better options and you would have to step up to something such as was suggested. You asked for an opinion.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 9, 2015)

I have the original Resp-o-Rator as well, I love it. I do not use the nose clip either, and I have a big neck so I cut the cross bar in the back.
I really don't notice it and with a full face shield (cheap HF type) it never fogs.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2015)

Magicbob said:


> I have the original Resp-o-Rator as well, I love it. I do not use the nose clip either, and I have a big neck so I cut the cross bar in the back.
> I really don't notice it and with a full face shield (cheap HF type) it never fogs.




To me if you do not use the nose clip you are defeating the purpose. How you can not breathe through your nose is a little mind boggling but i guess it is possible. Hey if it works great. Better than nothing. The lung dust situation is a serious one in a work shop.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 9, 2015)

I tend to agree wit most of the negative opinions so far...BUT, the device is very inexpensive. So for YOU, the best opinion to follow would be your own. So I suggest you buy it, try it, and go from there. It might fulfill your wants, i.e. no strap and ease of use. It may fail. If it turns out to be not right for you, toss it! It sounds as if it would be a companion use item, in use for brief periods, and that you would opt for your other gear for extended sessions. Having brought it to my attention, I am going to get one.


----------



## bgio13 (Apr 9, 2015)

I use one of these North CFR-1 Respirator | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA and it's fairly light and really comfy, and my safety glasses never fog up. Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2015)

bgio13 said:


> I use one of these North CFR-1 Respirator | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA and it's fairly light and really comfy, and my safety glasses never fog up. Hope this helps,
> 
> Bill




It is amazing as I clicked on that link there is the ad for the spindle antilocking washer which is being talked about in another thread. Computers are great.


Turners Select No-Lock Spindle Washer | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2015)

Lets not forget about the eyes when we talk dust. Sometimes this gets overlooked because of the breathing in of the dust particles. but getting dust particles in the eyes can be harmful as well especially if you use contacts in the shop. Should always wear eye protection of some sort.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

I haven't breathed through my nose is 51 years; maybe I am a dolphin 
I have such bad allergies, my nose just holds my glassed on. All great feedback! Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

*Respirator*



sbwertz said:


> I have the original Resp O Rator and love it.
> 
> *Resp-O-Rator With Mouthpiece | Klingspor's Woodworking Shop
> 
> It isn't at all uncomfortable to wear (I don't need the nose clip, I just "shut off" my nose internally with the soft palate.)  This one looks like a simpler version with only one filter as apposed to the two filters on the original.  One advantage of the original, is that you can just spit out the mouthpiece and it hangs around your neck until you need it again.  The smaller one you would have to set down somewhere.


 
PM Sent


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

I wear glasses and a face shield (and dust collector and air filter on).  After that...I am going to take my chances. I don't want to mess with my glasses, they are very light weight and expensive. I made my decision. Thank you all very much. I like to hear from all sides and I did with a sincere interest in my/our welfare. I couldn't be more blessed


----------



## Frog Morton (Apr 9, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Oh that looks so uncomfortable as heck. Pinch the nose and have a pacifier hanging out your mouth. No thanks.



That was my reaction upon seeing it, as well.
You couldn't pay me to use that thing.  

I use a 3M 6000 series mask with a pair of DeWalt Dominator safety glasses for most of my woodturning/woodworking projects.

It's a fairly comfortable setup, but I would love to own a Trend Airshield (and intend to, when the budget allows).


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 9, 2015)

I own one and it functions OK. My main dislike is that you have to really breath hard to get  full lungs full of air.
_______________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Katya (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm really happy with the Trend Airshield. I've gotten used to it and I like the fresh breeze as I turn. Wish I'd bought an extra battery with it, but that doesn't become a problem often.


----------



## wyone (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry.. but I have to have a respirator with proper filters for CA and a full faceshield.  I have been around too many chemicals in my life and well frankly it is not worth the risk to not protect myself.  

In fact my faceshield will be getting replaced one day soon as I want to get one that wraps under my chin.  For some reason I still tend to get acrylic hitting my chin when I do some turning and well, if I feel things hitting me.. it is not a good thing.  If minor things hit me..  what happens when the major things break loose?


----------



## shastastan (Apr 9, 2015)

For me, there are a lot of variables to consider.  I always wear a mask when spraying.  Deft is really intense even when applying with a brush.  I think there's some common sense to this also.  Like smoking, breathing wood dust can't be good for you.  I don't smoke, but I don't always wear a mask or face shield either.  My failure to put one on is to my detriment.  I will surely wear protective gear when I turn acrylics or corian and/or poison wood dust.  I say, if you are concerned (which is probably a good thing), then you should put on the appropriate gear.  Everyone should put on eye protection as soon as they enter their shop.  That's been my habit for many years now.

I know a guy who used to play cello.  He graduated from Juilliard and you have to be an outstanding musician even to get in the door there.  He lost part of 3 fingers on his left hand on his table saw.  End of career, etc..  Push sticks, Grippers, whatever---keep those fingers away from your saw blades.  If you've got small stuff to cut, buy some cheapo wood clamps from HF to hold your stock.    Just sayin....  Oh yeah, I don't have a phone in my shop either.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I bought the bigger one (not the Junior).. I could bought have the Trend, but there is no way I would put it on after a few times. I know me, and if it's uncomfortable, I won't wear it. I also know it's uncomfortable to get hurt by not taking all of the precautions that are available. Thanks for the great feedback...always evolves into an excellent and enriching discussion.


----------



## shastastan (Apr 23, 2015)

bgio13 said:


> I use one of these North CFR-1 Respirator | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA and it's fairly light and really comfy, and my safety glasses never fog up. Hope this helps,
> 
> Bill



I've been using some cheapo ones for sanding.  I read about the glasses not fogging up so I decided to give this one a try.   This has good reviews, too. Thanks, Bill

It usually takes me about 3 days to get stuff from CSUSA.  The one on Amazon does not have free Prime shipping so.....  I've got a lot of sanding to do on a chalice.  It's ambrosia maple.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 23, 2015)

I have been using it the one that Sharon recommended for a week and I like it. I would not say it's the best for of protection out there, but I don't regret buying it. It's not something I mind wearing, so I am more likely to wear it all the time.


----------



## shastastan (Apr 25, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I have been using it the one that Sharon recommended for a week and I like it. I would not say it's the best for of protection out there, but I don't regret buying it. It's not something I mind wearing, so I am more likely to wear it all the time.



That's exactly how I think, too, Tony.  I could buy the very best one available, but if I didn't like to wear it, I wouldn't have any protection at all.  I do have some that are in between the very cheap ones and the one I ordered from CSUSA.  I wore one yesterday and it protected me from the dust, but I didn't like wearing it.  Since I pretty much have not been using anything, I will now have to force myself to habitually do it. 

So, thanks Tony.  Your post may have helped some of us to start thinking about this issue.

Stan


----------



## Leviblue (Apr 26, 2015)

I was with Jim this weekend, the inventor of the resp-o-rator linked in Tony's original post. He wore it all the time while turning and seemed like it did a good mob filtering. He's a  great person and a talented wood worker.  He was turning spinning tops for a demo at Maker Fairs.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought one and I bet others will find it a very practical and comfortable alternative for them. I need to revisit his site and see if I can buy filters that filter-out chemical - maybe the stock ones do. I wore mine while turning acrylic on one lathe and applying CA and accelerator of the other. I couldn't smell a thin.  However, I was breathing through my mouth - not sure how much smelling goes on in there


----------



## shastastan (Apr 29, 2015)

shastastan said:


> bgio13 said:
> 
> 
> > I use one of these North CFR-1 Respirator | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA and it's fairly light and really comfy, and my safety glasses never fog up. Hope this helps,
> ...



Tried the North CFR-1 yesterday.  I'm happy that it's comfortable to wear and that the tightness is adjustable.  It's not on the cheaper one that I've been using.  Thanks, Bill, I have no more excuses for not wearing air protection.

Also, Glad yours is working out, Tony.


----------

